# Liban Quarry, Kraków, Poland.



## stesh (May 15, 2011)

Liban Quarry, Kraków, Poland. The quarry had been a WWII forced labour camp, and the Schindlers List film set representing the notorious Plaszów concentration camp. It now lies abandoned and overgrown.


----------



## tank2020 (May 15, 2011)

thanks, the pics really show the scale of the place. like the raft!


----------



## King Al (May 15, 2011)

This is great stesh! very cool selection of unusual structures there


----------



## Foxylady (May 15, 2011)

Wow, what an incredible explore. It looks fantastic too, as well as having great history behind it.
Excellent. Cheers.


----------



## Badoosh (May 15, 2011)

Fantastic, I love the look of this place. Some lovely shots there, thanks for sharing!


----------

